
Red Hat and Microsoft Reach Deal Red Hat Available on Microsoft Azure Cloud - baldfat
http://www.wsj.com/articles/microsoft-and-red-hat-reach-linux-deal-1446642000
======
cwyers
ZDNet article, for those who don't have a WSJ sub and don't feel like going to
Google:

[http://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-to-make-red-hat-
linux...](http://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-to-make-red-hat-linux-
available-on-azure/)

~~~
teh_klev
Sometimes also worth checking archive.is, and today we're in luck:

[https://archive.is/ghh2v](https://archive.is/ghh2v)

------
frik
I remember when Novell (owned SuSE Linux) and Lindows (another Linux distro)
partnered with Microsoft.

